# 2015 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade with CYCLONE COASTER - SATURDAY July 4th



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 18, 2015)

*City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade meeting last night revealed we are ENTRY # 73 this year in the 2015 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade ... We will probably stage at our spot marked #73 in front of El Toro High School after the parades starts & start rolling closer to 10:30 to 10:45am - I still suggest getting there EARLY for decorating & PARKING & a $6.00 Pancake breakfast from 7:00am to 10:00am in front of El Toro High School .. SIMPLE - the later you show up - the less likely there will be parking available - With over 10,000 coming out to watch this parade every year - plus all the people in the parade - get here EARLY & enjoy the morning .... 

Make sure to mark your calendars to join CYCLONE COASTER in the 2015 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade - SATURDAY July 4th 2015 - 10am - Noon - 

This FREE CYCLONE COASTER event REQUIRES
 (1) a CYCLONE COASTER t-shirt - 
 (2) A vintage bicycle - NO SHIRT or VINTAGE BICYCLE - NO PARADE - simple - CYCLONE COASTER T's & Tanks are available @ the meeting point until 30 minutes BEFORE the parade starts - which is 10am - 

This parade is the day BEFORE or next CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride & 2015 SHELBY INVASION the NEXT DAY on July 5th - Go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details - 

Below are some more pics taken @ the 2014 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade - 

Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2015)

Cyclone Coasters! What is the definition of Vintage bike? How Old?
I have heard of a rider that is bringing his Dyno Tiki Cruiser decorated for the parade.
How about Dyno Mooneyes?  I wanted it here before the parade. Public definition.
There were questions about certain bikes at last years parade....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 19, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Cyclone Coasters! What is the definition of Vintage bike? How Old?
> I have heard of a rider that is bringing his Dyno Tiki Cruiser decorated for the parade.
> How about Dyno Mooneyes?  I wanted it here before the parade. Public definition.
> There were questions about certain bikes at last years parade....



*
I define "Vintage Bicycle" as a bicycle from a Highwheel 1800's up to the postwar balloon bicycle which is my personal favorite era - to the middleweight bicycles & even a 1980's cruiser ... bicycles we all grew up on & that parade goers can relate to growing up on - or their parents - grand parents - remember & can RELATE to 

.... The parade officials prefer & parade on lookers love to see the older bicycles ... CYCLONE COASTER is a VINTAGE BICYCLE RIDE after all - LETS REPRESENT VINTAGE ... the older the better ... A "moon eyes" / "tiki bicycle" is pushing it a little - but I guess they appeal to the "Hot Rod" crowd - It's like going in a parade with a vintage car or hot rod club with a PT Cruiser / Chevy HHR or a Toyota Prius ... It just is not what our ride is trying to represent - 

CYCLONE COASTER is a Vintage bicycle ride & our group name this year in the City of Lake Forest Fourth of July Parade is "CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride of Long Beach" - I love & still prefer the vintage bicycles above anything else at CYCLONE COASTER rides & events 

.... thanks for the question & RIDE VINTAGE - Frank  *


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2015)

I agree Frank... and why I posted the question here. Are you going to say "NO Dynos, Electras, or 90s bikes"  
Because Cyclone Coasters is "Vintage Bicycles"  They can ride with other bike "Groups"



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *
> I define "Vintage Bicycle" as a bicycle from a Highwheel 1800's up to the postwar balloon bicycle which is my personal favorite era - to the middleweight bicycles & even a 1980's cruiser ... bicycles we all grew up on & that parade goers can relate to growing up on - or their parents - grand parents - remember & can RELATE to
> 
> .... The parade officials prefer & parade on lookers love to see the older bicycles ... CYCLONE COASTER is a VINTAGE BICYCLE RIDE after all - LETS REPRESENT VINTAGE ... the older the better ... A "moon eyes" / "tiki bicycle" is pushing it a little - but I guess they appeal to the "Hot Rod" crowd - It's like going in a parade with a vintage car or hot rod club with a PT Cruiser / Chevy HHR or a Toyota Prius ... It just is not what our ride is trying to represent -
> ...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 19, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I agree Frank... and why I posted the question here. Are you going to say "NO Dynos, Electras, or 90s bikes"
> Because Cyclone Coasters is "Vintage Bicycles"  They can ride with other bike "Groups"




*Nope not going to say that ... CYCLONE COASTER has ALWAYS said "All riders are welcome" @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride ... & everything CYCLONE COASTER is involved in is FREE ... that's swapmeets, events, etc. .... I can't expect EVERYONE who rides monthly with the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride to own a vintage bicycle .... 

Nothing new here ... we have done parades since 2008 ... It is a simple request in a FREE EVENTS that I set up for CYCLONE COASTER really - I post all the details as soon as I have them for that reason  - In this case The 2015 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade - REQUIRES  (1) a CYCLONE COASTER t-shirt & (2) a vintage bicycle that represents CYCLONE COASTER @ a FREE EVENT - people who enjoy the vintage bicycles which they ride @ our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides each month & want to join CYCLONE COASTER Vintage ride of Long Beach in a FREE parade with a Vintage bicycle as described in " post #3 " above ... It's what the parade organizers prefer & represents what we do on our vintage bicycles in Long Beach each month on the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides ... 

Thank you for understanding that a vintage bicycle ride should represented with - well - vintage bicycles @ events & parades that CYCLONE COASTER is in ... 

Ride Vintage - Frank 
*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2015)

*Join CYCLONE COASTER TOMORROW MORNING in the 2015 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade - PARADE STARTS @ 10am & we are entry #73 ... all the details are on our website www.cyclonecoaster.com 

Weather should be PERFECT - 81 degrees - Sunny to partly cloudy - CC T-Shirts AVAILABLE in the parking lot BEFORE PARADE 

PARKING - Bank of America / Fresh & Easy parking lot ( El Toro Road / Serrano Road ) - Please park towards the street since Fresh & Easy is open 

ARRIVE EARLY / Decorate Bicycles & hang out - MEET & GREET 9:00 - 9:30am - 

STAGING AREA - it's marked on the street IN FRONT of El Toro High School we should stage there around 9:45am  

EXIT - 5 Freeway EXIT on EL TORO ROAD & go towards the mountains ( Left on El Toro Road if you were heading South on the 5 freeway -- OR -- Right on El Toro Road if you were heading North on the 5 freeway to get here ) 

REQUIREMENTS 

(1) A Vintage Bicycle - SEE ABOVE POSTS 
(2) CYCLONE COASTER T-SHIRT - Which will be available BEFORE THE PARADE in the meeting point parking lot @ BofA / Fresh & Easy parking lot BEFORE we head to the staging area - so arrive EARLY if you don't have a CC T-shirt ... 

SIMPLE - NO Vintage Bicycle - NO Cyclone Coaster T-shirt - NO PARADE

Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 8, 2015)

*PARADE UPDATE -

Thanks again to the City of Lake Forest for having CYCLONE COASTER - Entry #73 - as a part of their Fourth of July Parade & Celebration for 2015 ... 

Thanks also goes out to the 42 from the CYCLONE COASTER family who made it out to show off their favorite vintage bicycle to the noticeably larger crowds along the parade route this year - Even with the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride & SHELBY INVASION happening the next day in Long Beach - The crowds were great especially towards the end who were cheering CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle riders as they rode by ... GOOD TIMES .. with temps in the lower 80's & no humidity - the partially cloudy sky cleared around 9:15am which was perfect and MUCH cooler than the last few years for sure - I forgot the sunblock application before the parade & had the "red" for the red white & blue theme quickly ... I ended up rolling out the Shelby "Americolor Paint Scheme" Safety bicycle seen below - that I later rode to a block party & eventually rolled down to the Huntington Beach Pier to see the Fourth of July fireworks over the Pacific Ocean @ the HB Pier ... Great safe day

A good number of the CYCLONE COASTER family ate @ FUDDRUCKERS off El Toro Road after the parade before parting our ways that day .. Another memorable Fourth of July with family for sure ... The night photo was taken leaving after the fireworks @ the HB Pier - Where it paid off to ride a bike for sure with tons of cars stuck in traffic for a couple hours as they all left to go back home ... Ride Vintage & God Bless America - Frank *


----------

